# 921 working fine until everything erased



## elmc (Jan 7, 2005)

Last week everything was erased off our 921. Ever since then it misses about 1/3-1/2 of our timers (all at random). It says "unknown recorded event - 0 sec" We never had one problem with this before last week. Is there anything I can try to correct this? We have tried deleting all timers, but that didnt seem to help. Anyone???????


----------



## UT_Texan (Dec 9, 2004)

might try disk diag. sometimes that helps. It may look like it is stuck sometimes but just let it run. Might run at night when you aren't watching it


----------



## bbomar (Oct 18, 2004)

elmc said:


> Last week everything was erased off our 921. Ever since then it misses about 1/3-1/2 of our timers (all at random). It says "unknown recorded event - 0 sec" We never had one problem with this before last week. Is there anything I can try to correct this? We have tried deleting all timers, but that didnt seem to help. Anyone???????


Here are a couple of suggestions taken from other threads:



SimpleSimon said:


> For general information, the WORST case, that has ALWAYS worked in the past is:
> Delete ALL, repeat ALL timers
> Power off
> Pull power plug
> ...





boylehome said:


> I see you have the HEED model. I have HEED and HECD. I don't have the problems with HECD. I talked to an E* 921 tech. team person and they had me do the following. Perhaps it may work for you.
> 
> 1. Menu - 6 System Setup - Factory Defaults - Yes
> After the 921 reset
> ...


----------



## elmc (Jan 7, 2005)

ill try that stuff!! THANKS!!!!!


----------



## jal (Mar 3, 2005)

Had the exact same problem, with my HECD model. Dish told me to restore to factory defaults and then rescan all OTAs. Seems to have fixed the problem.


----------



## elmc (Jan 7, 2005)

well, I first deleted all my timers.
then I reset the 921 to factory defaults
then I did a power cord reboot - twice
then I did a switch test
then I set up some timers for today
2 out of 3 failed

anymore more ideas???

BTW - I am not using any OTA channels - locals from dish


----------



## bbomar (Oct 18, 2004)

elmc said:


> well, I first deleted all my timers.
> then I reset the 921 to factory defaults
> then I did a power cord reboot - twice
> then I did a switch test
> ...


Make sure on the power cord reboot that you leave the power cord
unplugged for a few minutes. Make sure your satellite signal level
is good. Other than that, you may need to have Mark put you in
touch with 921 technical support. You might need a new 921
and they can get one sent out overnight delivery.


----------



## elmc (Jan 7, 2005)

well i contacted dish just now, that was frustrating.

They said it was a known software issue that they were aware of and is happening to others. The problem is being worked on and I have to wait for a new software release. I asked if there were any suggested fixes and was told to make sure I leave it off every night and to try a reset. If that doesn't help, then there is nothing that can be done until the new software release!

I called because I read on another thread that someone was shipped a new reciever because of this problem, sounds like they put the stop to that.

THIS SUX!!!!


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I've got some pull in this matter, if you send me your info (receiver and phone number)...need receiver CAID, smartcard ID #, description of problems, and what the CSR told you to do. Send it to me via email, and I should be able to get you a callback on Monday or Tuesday.


----------

